# Mane 'n Tail



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I want to get some Mane 'n Tail for Gracie as she has a cotton coat and if it gets over .75" - 1" in length I am constantly fighting major mats. I went to Mane 'n Tail website and they have so many products I'm not sure which I'm suppose to get. There is for people and animals. So I went to animals and they have one that is a concentrated detangler & shine and they also have one that is a conditioner. Are one of these the right ones? If so since they are concentrated do you water them down before use? Do you only use this to get the mats out or do you use it after baths too? Is there anything I'm forgetting with this either that I need to do or use with it?

Any and all input greatly appreciated.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I bought the detangler spray for the girls. I'd have to run upstairs to see the actual label and what it says, but I only used it once and didn't find it helped all that much. I'll check the label when I go up and let you know.

I've been using the original Mane and Tail conditioner on my own hair off and on for years and really like it. I have long hair that is very curly, kinky and tends to matt!!! lol

Linda


----------

